# The best of the best



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh I'm subscribing! Wanna see some intense riders as well!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I know EVERYONE has seen this, but...






I have the same reaction every single time I watch this:

A mixture of :-o, :shock:, and .

_______________________________

And this one literally made my jaw drop the first time I saw it:


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought this is quite cool -


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I always thought that the horse with that bull was quite cool with its moves but I hate how the people put it in that situation.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Bull fighting video = :shock: Why would anyone do that willingly?!? I had no idea there was a "sport" of that. Of course the horse is great, he doesn't want to be gored. 

Ah, the Reiner Klimke clip was awesome! My trainer saw him compete once and told me about his one handed tempi changes. I wish I had long legs like him. He is truly a great rider. I'll have to look up more videos of him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I absolutely love this horse: she's just so clearly enjoying! (yes, I know this video was posted before)...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh I didn't see the Reiner Klimke clip before thats awesome. 

I have also seen the one Kittne val put up a lot of times but I never get sick of it


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

It's not as glammy as the other show pieces here, but it is competition, and she and the horse are undeniably a great team. The horse passed away at a young age a few years ago from colic, and the rider is the person who indirectly brought helmets into vogue for dressage. A lot of people in my local riding community know the rider.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Canada's top show jumper, Eric Lamaze:











He makes it look so easy...


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Zazou Hoffman winning the Maclay Equitation Final:


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

kitten_Val, that was great! I think I've seen it before, but still I was grinning the whole time. 

Beautiful Grand Prix ride by Courtney, thanks for sharing serafina! I don't know that I've watched her riding before, so that was very cool.

jinxremoving, wow. I give huge props to Eric! No way am I cut out from show jumping. That was intense!
Beautiful riding by Zazou Hoffman. Their rounds had such great flow.

maura, now they just made it look easy.  (I liked the woodland-y jumps.) What a lovely pair! I really enjoyed watching them.

Keep them coming guys! Anyone have some western videos that show me how it's really done?


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

This one always impressed me. yes I know she overjumped but still!






And this is one of the best dressage horses of the moment, here at Horse of the Year 2010


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a way to subscribe without posting a reply?


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

If there is, I have not found it yet either


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

anndankev said:


> Is there a way to subscribe without posting a reply?


Yep. Scroll up near the top and click on Thread Tools to the right then Subscribe To This Thread, then select your desired notification settings.

Edit:

Screenshot of where to click: http://i.imgur.com/h9V16.png


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

inaclick, I watched Edward Gal and Totilas win the GP Special at the WEG last year. I felt like it was history in the making as the 10s kept jumping onto the digital scoreboards. It was a jaw-dropping moment.

I wish they had that free-jump in real time, not slow motion. I know it it didn't have anything to do with amazing horsemanship or riding, but it still was fairly impressive. And a nice short clip that could hold my attention span! xD


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

All these video clips from the WEGs have got me fired up. I just found this one on YouTube. I didn't even know this was an event. How do you make the floor show in gymnastics even more exciting? Perform it on the back of a longing horse. Bonus points to anyone who can identify the breed...


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

And this fabulous piece. It's like..Riverdance, only with a horse. C'mon - I know there must be someone out there who shares my burning desire to see something like this executed with a whole ROW of Friesians.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The greatest "little" horse.

Seldom Seen and Lendon Gray

Dressage Seldom Seen : Ralph L. Conner : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen it this year at the Expo and found the composition to be very amazing (they are our local MD folks, BTW):


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought the bull video was amazing. Such a well trained horse.

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

serafina, my barn at home has a vaulting team and I've tried it a few times. Did you find any team vaulting videos? It's so cool to watch when there are three people up on the horse's back!

Spyder, thanks so much for posting that video. It inspired me. I really don't have words. So far, it's been my favorite video to watch.

Still waiting to see a good reiner.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I know this isn't the highest level, but I have always enjoyed watching this video. Great bond between horse and rider:






And this one is too cool:


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Dressage10135, the horse and rider in the dressage freestyle were a great team! I kind of want to steal her horse though. So much talent! 

I was no expecting that reining freestyle at all. What a unique idea! Just so cool! I could barely see the rider's cues. I loved it, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

1984 Olympics, Conrad Holmfeld and Abdullah:





 
1986, Aachen:





 
Joe Fargis and Touch of Class, 1984 Olympics, jump off against Conrad and Dooley:


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

What a great jump off, Maura.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

This is fun, I found this on YouTube. 

Joe, again, 27 years later, on a little mare vaguely reminescent of Touch of Class. *This* is how jumpers should go, and how they should be ridden:


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Subbing to this so I can watch all these videos when I'm not on my phone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

This video never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

oh my gosh that last video was awesome one of mine would probably just run into everything at that speed just to be a turd.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I really liked the second video that you posted of Joe Fargis, Maura. Now I know what "really good" looks like in the jumper ring. There's no mistaking it.

BarefootBugsy, that was so neat! Great horsemanship for sure.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Island, 

What I especially love about that video is that I often here the European style of showjumping - full seat, riding 'backwards' to the fence - as necessary when riding in cramped quarters indoors with a lot of technical distances. If you reference an American forward seat someone is bound to say it's only appropriate on a derby style course with big, open distances. 

Yet here's Joe Fargis, riding forward to his fences in two or three point with the horse's head and neck stretched forwad _- indoors. ;-) _


----------

